# [gelös]grub-install: Fehler: EFI-Verzeichnis kann nicht gefu

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, ich wollte grub2 auf meiner ssd neu installieren.

# grub-install /dev/nvme0n1

```
x86_64-efi wird für Ihre Plattform installiert.

grub-install: Fehler: EFI-Verzeichnis kann nicht gefunden werden.
```

# blkid

```
/dev/nvme0n1p1: UUID="04FE-56A1" BLOCK_SIZE="512" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="EFI system partition" PARTUUID="bc6bdc86-5467-4713-a89f-f2244a11adcf"

/dev/nvme0n1p3: BLOCK_SIZE="512" UUID="2C5615375615036E" TYPE="ntfs" PARTLABEL="Basic data partition" PARTUUID="3a097b26-83e4-4978-a755-1745aa601dc6"

/dev/nvme0n1p4: BLOCK_SIZE="512" UUID="0C905DDB905DCC38" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="9e1389e6-b863-4070-9cf4-668a1c16ea83"

/dev/nvme0n1p5: LABEL="Kubuntu" UUID="da826061-97a3-4246-81ff-8229dc42037c" BLOCK_SIZE="4096" TYPE="ext4" PARTLABEL="Basic data partition" PARTUUID="0002afaf-9cf0-a651-c27c-df135e5f0500"

/dev/nvme0n1p6: TYPE="swap" PARTLABEL="Basic data partition" PARTUUID="000388cb-72b0-c772-c2ec-f71996110700"

/dev/nvme0n1p7: LABEL="Gentoo" UUID="a9096302-8544-4f99-a3e3-3fef8af22aa3" BLOCK_SIZE="2048" TYPE="ext4" PARTLABEL="Basic data partition" PARTUUID="bdfddb20-6cc5-01d6-90e9-9cdc6236eb00"

/dev/nvme0n1p8: LABEL="Home" UUID="45f71e3f-754a-4368-90ef-3980ae2596dd" BLOCK_SIZE="4096" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="0ee9542e-40cd-4da5-a62d-9474d22c3200"

/dev/sda2: LABEL="***1" BLOCK_SIZE="512" UUID="9A70CF3D70CF1EBF" TYPE="ntfs" PARTLABEL="Basic data partition" PARTUUID="a2ac9d48-7190-4ed9-a15b-130a7bc415fa"

/dev/sdb5: LABEL="Toshiba" BLOCK_SIZE="512" UUID="F0408E98408E64E6" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="00053aa9-05"

/dev/sdd5: LABEL="***4" BLOCK_SIZE="512" UUID="9CF8242CF82406DC" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="3072c2a5-05"

/dev/sdc1: LABEL="***" BLOCK_SIZE="512" UUID="8A6E78096E77EBF7" TYPE="ntfs" PTTYPE="atari" PARTUUID="89734aba-01"

/dev/sdg1: LABEL="***" BLOCK_SIZE="512" UUID="88643F89643F7950" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="e4e6e4e6-01"

/dev/sdh5: LABEL="***2" BLOCK_SIZE="512" UUID="01CF06097CA0F7B0" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="94497c30-05"

/dev/sde1: LABEL="Windows" BLOCK_SIZE="512" UUID="01D5004080356EB0" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="234915c9-01"

/dev/sde2: UUID="47086e14-9ea6-4aa5-b0d0-9dfc3c1ae018" BLOCK_SIZE="4096" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="234915c9-02"

/dev/sde3: LABEL="Gentoo" UUID="bbaf9717-6012-ce01-b08f-93176012ce01" BLOCK_SIZE="2048" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="234915c9-03"

/dev/sde5: LABEL="Home" UUID="d1cf651e-7a12-ce01-d004-651e7a12ce01" BLOCK_SIZE="4096" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="234915c9-05"

/dev/sde6: LABEL="Home-Ubuntu" UUID="67af931c-3958-d601-608b-931c3958d601" BLOCK_SIZE="2048" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="234915c9-06"

/dev/sde7: TYPE="swap" PARTUUID="234915c9-07"

/dev/sde8: LABEL="***" BLOCK_SIZE="512" UUID="01D3C992C8B5C440" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="234915c9-08"

/dev/sdf2: LABEL="***3" BLOCK_SIZE="512" UUID="B2A00F84A00F4E73" TYPE="ntfs" PARTLABEL="Basic data partition" PARTUUID="544c1c4d-a140-46fc-be22-3b82093fc8d8"

/dev/nvme0n1p2: PARTLABEL="Microsoft reserved partition" PARTUUID="5d89b91c-5218-4aa5-a8ac-d70561bead1d"

/dev/sda1: PARTLABEL="Microsoft reserved partition" PARTUUID="c2f21f97-b615-4288-88d7-231016eaf263"

/dev/sdf1: PARTLABEL="Microsoft reserved partition" PARTUUID="53f83e3a-a7f7-4094-a019-c00492ba7f8c"
```

# parted /dev/nvme0n1

```
GNU Parted 3.2

/dev/nvme0n1 wird verwendet

Willkommen zu GNU Parted! Rufen Sie »help« auf, um eine Liste der verfügbaren Befehle zu erhalten.

(parted) print                                                            

Modell: Unbekannt (unknown)

Festplatte  /dev/nvme0n1:  1000GB

Sektorgröße (logisch/physisch): 512B/512B

Partitionstabelle: gpt

Disk-Flags: 

Nummer  Anfang  Ende   Größe   Dateisystem     Name                          Flags

 1      1049kB  106MB  105MB   fat32           EFI system partition          boot, esp

 2      106MB   123MB  16,8MB                  Microsoft reserved partition  msftres

 3      123MB   157GB  157GB   ntfs            Basic data partition          msftdata

 4      157GB   157GB  546MB   ntfs                                          versteckt, diag

 5      157GB   222GB  65,2GB  ext4            Basic data partition          msftdata

 6      222GB   257GB  34,4GB  linux-swap(v1)  Basic data partition          msftdata

 7      257GB   362GB  105GB   ext4            Basic data partition          msftdata

 8      362GB   550GB  188GB   ext4
```

#cat /etc/fstab

```
UUID=a9096302-8544-4f99-a3e3-3fef8af22aa3   /                            ext4          noatime             0 1

UUID=45f71e3f-754a-4368-90ef-3980ae2596dd   /home/user                   ext4          auto,defaults       0 2

PARTUUID=000388cb-72b0-c772-c2ec-f71996110700    none    swap    sw                    0 0

/dev/sr0                                /mnt/dvd                         udf,iso9660     noauto,user,exec,ro   0 0

/dev/cdrom                               /mnt/cdrom                       auto            noauto,user,exec,ro   0 0

none                                     /var/tmp/portage                 tmpfs    noauto,size=10000M,mode=1777,nodev 0 0

UUID=9A70CF3D70CF1EBF /home/user/***/***-1         ntfs-3g     nofail,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,locale=de_DE.UTF-8    0 0

UUID=01CF06097CA0F7B0 /home/user/***/***-2         ntfs-3g     nofail,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,locale=de_DE.UTF-8    0 0

UUID=B2A00F84A00F4E73 /home/user/***/***-3         ntfs-3g     nofail,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,locale=de_DE.UTF-8    0 0

UUID=9CF8242CF82406DC /home/user/***/***-4         ntfs-3g     nofail,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,locale=de_DE.UTF-8    0 0

UUID=8A6E78096E77EBF7 /home/user/***               ntfs-3g     nofail,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,locale=de_DE.UTF-8    0 0

UUID="01D3C992C8B5C440" /home/user/***/*** ntfs-3g nofail,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,locale=de_DE.UTF-8    0 0

UUID="F0408E98408E64E6" /mnt/Toshiba               ntfs-3g    nofail,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,locale=de_DE.UTF-8    0 0

UUID="01D5004080356EB0" /mnt/Windows               ntfs-3g    nofail,noauto,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,locale=de_DE.UTF-8    0 0

UUID="88643F89643F7950" /mnt/***                   ntfs-3g    nofail,noauto,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,locale=de_DE.UTF-8    0 0
```

Muss ich folgendes ändern?

```
 mkdir /boot/efi
```

```
nano /etc/fstab

/dev/nvme0n1p1   /boot/efi   vfat      noauto,noatime   1 2

bzw.

UUID="04FE-56A1"   /boot/efi   vfat      noauto,noatime   1 2
```

?

/dev/nvme0n1p1: UUID="04FE-56A1" wird von Windows10 als Systempartition genutzt. Ich habe Bedenken, das ich meine Windows10 Installation zerschieße...Last edited by flammenflitzer on Tue Sep 01, 2020 7:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

Ich weiß zwar nicht genau wie grub-install arbeitet aber das Installationstool für den systemd-boot läuft nur durch wenn für die EFI Systempartition (ESP) in der fstab ein Mountpunkt eingetragen ist und bei GRUB wird es wohl kaum anders sein.

Und wegen dem überschreiben, eigentlich müsste GRUB auf der Partition einen neuen Ordner mit seinem eigenen Zeugs erstellen und den Bootloader von Windows in ruhe lassen. Wenn er das nicht macht wäre das meiner Meinung nach ein klarer Bug der gemeldet und korrigiert gehört.

----------

## firefly

Nach der Anleitung kannst du die gemountete efi partition auch direkt angeben (via --efi-directory=<mounbtpath>):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2#UEFI_with_GPT

----------

## s|mon

Nach dieser Anleitung bin ich auch vorgegangen.

Also ja der fehlende Schritt scheint mounten mittels fstab Eintrag zu sein.

 *Quote:*   

>  mount | rg boot
> 
> /dev/nvme0n1p2 on /boot/efi type vfat 

 

Habe damit folgende Struktur bekommen.

 *Quote:*   

> drwxr-xr-x@    - root 15 Jul  8:16 /boot/efi/EFI/gentoo
> 
> .rwxr-xr-x@ 131k root 23 Aug  9:03 └── grubx64.efi
> 
> 

 

Zur Befürchtung bezüglich Windows kann ich leider nichts sagen da ich Windows auf einer separaten Platte habe und diese über "Bios boot from" auswähle.

Aber nachdem es eine FAT Partition ist solltest du die ja auch einfach mal 1:1 sichern können.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke an alle. Lag nur am mounten.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
(chroot) ubuntu / # mount UUID=04FE-56A1 /boot/efi

(chroot) ubuntu / # ls /boot/efi

 EFI  'System Volume Information'

(chroot) ubuntu / # grub-install /dev/nvme0n1

x86_64-efi wird für Ihre Plattform installiert.

installation beendet. Keine Fehler aufgetreten.
```

Nur zur Aufloesung....

----------

